# Bacon Fest



## meatnbeer (Jan 18, 2011)

Has anyone out there been to Bacon Fest? 

Here is the link.  http://baconfestchicago.com/

I have contemplated going the past 2 years, but have never made it.  From the looks of it, it costs $65 for a ticket.  I can make a lot of bacon for that and have my own bacon fest. 

So I want to know if anyone out there has gone to this, is planning ongoing to this, or whether or not it is worth the outrageous cost.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 18, 2011)

I must be missing somthing - what are you paying $65 for? I did not find anything that would cause me to shell out that much


----------



## meatnbeer (Jan 18, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> I must be missing somthing - what are you paying $65 for? I did not find anything that would cause me to shell out that much




 Exactly.  That is why I want to know if anyone has gone to this.  I want to know what they have.  I know in years past they had candied bacan, but I can make that myself.....  Maybe this fest is ment for the upper class, the people that can;t do things for themselves.


----------



## les3176 (Jan 18, 2011)

baconfest really?? how many ems people do they have on stand by for that!!!


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 19, 2011)

I spent a few minutes at the fest site. Looks like last years was a blast.

Lots of chefs and vendors and stuff lined up for this year.

If I lived near it I would go.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 19, 2011)

Now I haven't been able to fine out how it gonna cost 65.00 anywhere. It looks like a good time can be had. I just love bacon and all I can make with it too. I'd go but I'm in Fla.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 19, 2011)

mballi3011 said:


> Now I haven't been able to fine out how it gonna cost 65.00 anywhere. It looks like a good time can be had. I just love bacon and all I can make with it too. I'd go but I'm in Fla.


C'mon Mark,

You could get out of that terrible weather you got there, and spend a couple beautiful January days in Chicago!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## alblancher (Jan 19, 2011)

"General admission tickets will go on sale for $65.00 once the chef line-up is announced in early 2011 – so don’t feel any pressure. This offer is for those looking for a killer Christmas gift and guaranteed early admission to the glory that will be Baconfest Chicago 2011  ""      ""

I aint never been as cold as I was in a December in Chicago.  The wind gets blowing off the lake and just swirls around all those buildings.


----------

